# Become my friend?



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi 

I'm a 19 year old college student (second year) who spends too much time in the library because I have no friends. (Seriously. I live on campus, but I'm pretty sure that I slept in the library more than I have in my dorm.)

If you're also a college student, you should pm me, so we can wipe each other's tears away because honestly college is hard. 

If you have ever cried the night before a midterm, I have been there many times. If you ever been rejected from an internship because of your SA and you failed the job interview, I totally feel you. If you also find it extremely difficult making friends even though there are thousands of people on campus, I understand your pain.

For my background, I'm a Computer Science/Electrical Engineering major (i like comp sci a little bit more). As a person, I'm very soft spoken and caring. One of my favorite hobbies is drawing . My user profile has more stuff about me.

Please pm me or post below if you're interested and tell me a little bit about your background, major, college (if you want).


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

i can be your friend. i am 18 tough, but my IQ is higher than what my age suggests; before and if you start with prejudice.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

I'm a college senior, graduating in May. I'm a social sciences major with an emphasis in psychology. I'm also getting a certificate in personal computers. PM me if you want to talk more.


----------

